# Thunder amongst Angels(2) - Sneak Peak/Preview



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

*Thunder amongst Angels(2) - Sneak Peak/Preview - We need your help*

Hello there,

Well my good friend Sangus Bane and I are quite busy writing a short book in the 40k universe starring our own chapters. 

We would like you to provide constructive criticism and tell us what you like and don't like. Please feel free to correct our grammar and spelling mistakes. The story below is the part I wrote, in the comments and in his own post you can find the part of Sangus.

May the Emperor guide your path

Ps. This is a very short part, I took from chapter two of my book. So, if anybody is interested I'll post more

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Some outcomes require ingenious plotting and thinking. Other outcomes just require simple events. But there are outcomes that lie between those two. Ingenious thinking is required but on the other hand you just need the simplest and yet one of the most important things: time. Those outcomes are far from being predictable. And certainly not the ones that usually end how you want it….. 

They ran towards the other tower, and stood still. The enemy had blown up all the entrances. The bridge that formed the main point of entrance was no more. All the other paths were gone too. Teron glanced in the direction of Cyron: 'What is wrong with those people. It's like they don't want to survive. It's like the only thing they care about is us not taking those towers.' Haiden nodded: 'it seems so indeed, brother. What ever is up there, they don't want us to know about.' He looked around and saw Aesion standing with his missile launcher. ´Aesion, try to hit that tower with a krak missile would you? Try? That's almost an insult', Aesion replied and he sank to a knee. After a couple of seconds suddenly the tower started to collapse. Several men tried to escape the tower but they were caught in the resulting explosion when the tower's ammunition piles exploded. Aesion nodded towards Cyron Haiden and asked: 'what do we do next, sir? Captain Angelos responded: _You look to the sky, brother'_.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Well guys, here is my part of the story! or at least a tiny bit...

Enjoy:
When they arrived at the palace they could see signs of a firefight. More spent ammo cases, but now they could also see damage to the area itself. Bloodstains on the wall indicated the executions of civilians, scorched bones indicated flamers were used. However one thing was not clear… Spikes were sticking out of the walls. It was not clear how they got there or why they were there. They had the length of an open hand. They quickly came to the conclusion it was not important. Investigating was no longer their purpose. It had became extermination… And so they breached the palace. They kicked in the doors and climbed in through the windows. Soon the squads were in position on the first floor. Inside the palace, unlike the rest of the city, they could see dead bodies everywhere. The walls were covered in blood and the floor was covered with flesh and bones. A true bloodbath. As they began walking through the long and dark hallways they could hear the bones crack beneath their boots. They could hear flesh being torn from the bodies every time they lifted their feet. But no sign of the ones who were responsible. 
“I like what they did to the interior, very cozy. ” “Shut up Gabriel… These were imperial citizens. They did not need to die.” Dorian said. Sellivan looked back to the two and gave them a rather annoyed look. “Why do you girls always fight?” It was clear he meant Gabriel and Dorian. “Who do you call a girl here? I wasted twice as many enemies as you did yesterday.” “True Gabriel, but don’t forget I wasted just as much as all of you did together…” Derian added. On which Gabriel had to make one last remark. “That’s a lie. You cut everything to bits. Not noticing I already shot them.” They all laughed. But then a figure ran from one side of the hall to the other just a couple of meters in front of them. “What was that? Derian, did you see that?”, “Yeah, I’ll contact the captain. Captain Santiago? Do you read me? Captain?” No response. “Where did that thing go? Was it human?” “Be quiet Nilus!” They were all in high alert. Aiming for the door the figure ran through. ‘If it moves, kill it.’ That were their orders. And so would they do it. “Remember what the captain said.” They stood there for half a minute. “I don’t think it is coming back…” And exactly on that moment the figure showed itself again. The Heavy Bolters made their power clear once more by shooting down the figure with immense noise and accuracy. “I think we got it…”, “Dorian, check if it’s dead.” Dorian walked over to the disemboweled body on the ground. “It’s dead for sure.”, “How do you know?” Ellius asked. Dorian picked up the single armed figure to show them. “Because it is missing some pieces…”


----------



## Marcus Vine (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh and don't forget if you want to ask anything, feel free


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Uhmmm... Read my comment on Bane's thread... It's for the both of you... I have a comment about your first post though... Avoid redundancy.... Pls, in regards to the word "outcome"...


----------

